# Who did Joseph Smith steal his ideas from?



## Michael (Mar 3, 2005)

I've heard that Mormon founder Joseph Smith actually stole a lot of his concepts from another author of his time. I believe I even recall accusations of blatant plagiarizing. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 3, 2005)

He stole alot of things! Both physical and idealogical! He also plagerized from the KJV.


----------



## A.J.A. (Mar 3, 2005)

Solomon Spaulding. 

And Isaiah. And William Shakespeare.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 3, 2005)

And Freemasonry ... etc.....


----------



## SRoper (Mar 3, 2005)

William Shakespeare?


----------



## doulosChristou (Mar 3, 2005)

Satan.


----------



## Peter (Mar 3, 2005)

I also heard that Ellen White (7th Day Adventism) stole a lot of her bizarre ideas from Milton's otherwise good (I think?) poem Paradise Lost. And she plagerized Wylie's History of Protestantism with a few adventist adaptations.

And I also heard John Wesley either adapted one of Agustus Toplady's works to make him look like an Arminian or he abridged it in such a way to make Toplady look like a fool.

Cults are bad.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 3, 2005)

He stole them from Dan Rather


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A.J.A._
> Solomon Spaulding.



Who was he? 

Was there any particular work involved that I might research?


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> He stole them from Dan Rather


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ezekiel16_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by A.J.A._
> ...



It's called the Spaulding hypothesis. 
check out:
Who Really Wrote The Book Of Mormon? 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-7154910-1108153?v=glance&s=books&n=507846
when it comes to LDS i look at the Tanners first:
http://www.utlm.org/newsletters/no39.htm#HONESTY WITH MORMONS ON SPALDING


the other side:
http://www2.ida.net/graphics/shirtail/authorsh.htm --->LDS defense
http://www.xmission.com/~research/about/papers2.htm
box 29, 30 have some books titles to google
http://www.lightplanet.com/mormons/response/qa/spaulding.htm --->LDS defense

there appear to be 2 novels by Spaulding, one old one that the LDS talk about and another missing one that the Spaulding hypothesis people talk about.

at this point i believe that it is the best idea on the literary source we have, although i wouldn't discount the 'Satan did it' angle at all. Both Smith and his family had a history of occult practices and treasure digging.

post edit
while googling i found:
http://solomonspalding.com/library.htm

it is a mormon anti-tanner site that is posting lots of primary materials.
worth a couple of hours research and maybe spydering a little. *grin*

[Edited on 3-4-2005 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks rmwilliamsjr. I will investigate. Mormons aren't exactly the easiest to talk to, especially if you are like me and don't know much about their history or beliefs.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 4, 2005)

He stole Mormon ritual from the Masons!


----------



## Wrigley (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A.J.A._
> Solomon Spaulding.
> 
> And Isaiah. And William Shakespeare.



View of the Hebrews is Spaulding's work.

Been in a few discussion with mormons about that. They will deny it fully. Despite how similiar the ideas are.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 8, 2005)

to Ryan


----------

